

Ask HN: Why is the default IP address 192.168.x.x - bkfh

I really wonder why it&#x27;s 192.168.x.x instead of something starting at 0.0.0.1?
======
sp332
Start here for background
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classful_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classful_network)
and then this should answer your question
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network)

